# Obama Winning the Nobel Peace Prize



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

ok well I am not a hater or supporter of Obama, I just know he won because he is charismatic, that it was all a popularity contest.

Now when he won the Nobel Peace Prize, I ask myself why? So I did some research and apparently he won the award because they foresee him changing the international "atmosphere" per se. I am pretty sure the guy hasn't really done much so far and anything different that past Presidents haven't done, he just wasn't as stupid as the most recent former President. The only thing I heard of him doing is sending more troops to Afghanistan even though he promised to take the troops out (like the past few presidents have promised). 

I do not think he deserves the Nobel Peace Prize soo early, maybe after his tenure when he actually has proven to do something. I mean I am mixed too, why don't I run for Prime Minister, promise change, and get a Nobel Peace Prize for sitting on my bum! Everybody was so excited about this guy yet the only thing I have seen him do recently on T.v. was a couple of months ago when he threw the opening pitch at a Yankees game!!

Well I hope people post things he has done so that I can become a believer, because I want to be, just right now I believe he was all talk.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

I think Obama is well deserving of the Nobel Peace prize because he is the last hope the world has of seeing an American president reaching out to the rest of the world and speaking out boldly about peace, nuclear reduction and admitting America has made mistakes. The arrogant Bush years made a joke of every respectable global initiative and showed contempt for every global institution with his cowboy mentality and living up to the pejorative term for ugly American. Obama has already demonstrated his place in history by becoming an American President against all odds and was anti-war even before winning the Presidency. He has openly stated "the goal of war should always be to seek peace." He gets my vote.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

blackninja said:


> I think Obama is well deserving of the Nobel Peace prize because he is the *last hope* the world has of seeing an American president reaching out to the rest of the world and speaking out boldly about *peace, nuclear reduction and admitting America has made mistakes*. The arrogant Bush years made a joke of every respectable global initiative and showed contempt for every global institution with his cowboy mentality and living up to the pejorative term for ugly American. Obama has already demonstrated his place in history by becoming an American President *against all odds and was anti-war* even before winning the Presidency. He has openly stated "the goal of war should always be to seek peace." He gets my vote.


Remember I am no hater, but this isn't very convincing

- "Last hope" ethnicity is not correlated to how violent or peaceful you are
- many Presidents speak boldly, everybody thought Bill Clinton was an excellent President but what the media doesn't show (i.e. CNN which is totally bias) of all the wrongs most "peace-loving" Presidents do (i.e. Bill Clinton allowed a factory that was producing "weapons of mass destruction" to be destroyed in Iraq, which was in fact manufacturing vaccinations..."
- against all odds? Who was trying to stop him? I am pretty sure he won very very easily, especially in today's society, there are some but not many obstacles
- anti-war? he sent more troops to Afghanistan...and I am pretty sure there are still soldiers in Iraq? There is lots of oil there, and right now oil is as precious as water is to life. Control the oil, and you have a huge bargaining chip

Now it is very easy to see him as being great since the Americans just experienced a clown. I just need hard facts of what he has ACTUALLY done, not something hypothetical or foreseen. Talk is cheap.

Read this if you do not believe 
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071111161700AAieyWC


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

[Papoose: Speaking]
The Law Library Saga Now Continues
I Promised Y'all The Continuation
Article 4.90 Terrorism

[Song Begins:]
Imagine bein on the 81st floor, with a fire inside
An open window is your only way to survive
For those who jumpped out of the Twin Towers and died
Welcome to Law Library Part 5

[Hook: x2]
Take these bars and play'em for each and every
Widow of a soldier who died is nessesary
When will we see the land of the free, nevuarry
So where is the home of the brave, the cemetary
Happy New Year's, I hope your christmas was merry
I'd like to welcome you to my Law Library

Terrorism
It's wicked, it's exorcism
Where are the terrorist?
Are they locked in prison
Or are they in the government in different positions?
Are they the suicide bombers or the polititions?
Did the Twin Towers fall cause the planes hit'em
Or did they collapse cause of control demolition?
Witnesses heard an explosion blast off
They say found some torn out Saquamies Passport
9/11 was catastrophic
How could they find the passport
But not find none of the black boxes
Weeks in advance the owner of the 2nd Tower
Took out an insurance policy for billions of dollars
Why would they let innocent people get devoured
So they can step in and play some hero of ours
Good guy, bad guy, they kanivers
Now they can take, do, say what they want
Bush did it for power
Too many lies, now it's revealed that they snakes
So the United States
Gotta save face
*And what better way to restore the peoples fate?
Obama and Hilary In a Presidential Race
Some say this is our time to rule
First black president, powerful move
Barak Obama could change the complexion
Of the white house
But can he change the direction?
That's what I doubt?*
Why did they assasinate Benazil Buno?
Was that a warning shot at Hilary? Who knows
A terrorist person influence conduct of a unit
Or government by intimidation or coherse
And if you threaten a civilian population
To commit
Or cause to be commited a specified offense
Cause intimidation or fear of incomission
Wheather you had the capabilities or you didn't
You can still be sentence, of such offense
That's a D felony, u made a terrorist threat
Cause conduct of a unit and government to happen
By murder, assasination, or kidnappin
So whose to blame for all the hi-jakin?
Al Queda, George Bush, or Bin-Ladin?
The government tryin to find out, who bombed Manhattan
Take a look straight in the mirror, your lookin at'em
The home land security, the patriot act
Look at Afganastan, the war in Iraq
What's the next chapter in my glossary?
Article 1.60 robbery
Law Library [echo]


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

i don't mean to be rude but could you translate this for me, i know it is in plain english but i find it a tad difficult, because you have bolded that Hilary will run for president against Obama, then what is brought up is the assassination of Buno during the Pakistani elections, so what is this rapper trying to say? It is not safe to go against Obama?


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

Obama is being recognized for his anti-war stance. He is being recognized for beating the odds and winning the Presidency which now gives him the platform to spread his message of peace. He is being recognized for inheriting a country involved in two wars, the threat of nuclear proliferationm, the class of civilization between Islam and the western world, Bush's doctrine of pre-emptive war, the isolation of America with it unconditional support for Israel and the use of torture (Gitmo) amd then changing the direction taken by his predecessor Bush by reaching out to Islam, the closing of Gitmo, reaching out to Iran, winding down the war in Iraq, appreciating the role of the UN and endorsing the global environmental issues. No small feat with such far reaching consequences. Obama has brought hope for peace with leadership at a time when war appeared to be the only solution for human conflict. He deserves all our votes he has already been awarded the Nobel peace prize. Some of us need to bury our prejudices and stop living in denial.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

blackninja said:


> Obama is being recognized for his anti-war stance. He is being recognized for beating the odds and winning the Presidency which now gives him the platform to spread his message of peace. He is being recognized for inheriting a country involved in two wars, the threat of nuclear proliferationm, the class of civilization between Islam and the western world, Bush's doctrine of pre-emptive war, the isolation of America with it unconditional support for Israel and the use of torture (Gitmo) amd then changing the direction taken by his predecessor Bush by *reaching out to Islam*, the closing of Gitmo, *reaching out* to Iran, winding down the war in Iraq, appreciating the role of the UN and endorsing the global environmental issues. No small feat with such far reaching consequences. Obama has brought hope for peace with leadership at a time when war appeared to be the only solution for human conflict. He deserves all our votes he has already been awarded the Nobel peace prize. Some of us need to bury our prejudices and stop living in denial.


Reaching out to Islam? to Iran? That's another way of saying he basically flew there, talked about peace and flew back right? Well like I said talk is cheap, hasn't done "change" yet. Any other president would have done the same. He put more troops in Afghanistan like any other president...

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2009/12/10/ellis-henican-obama-nobel-peace-prize-speech-cheney/

"Was Barack Obama channeling Dick Cheney in Oslo? The newest Nobel Peace Prize winner sure is talking a lot of war these days.

It is silly, as some pundits have tried, to blame Obama for winning the prize. He didn't give the honor to himself. And when the committee made its selection, what choice did the American president have? Accept the peace prize gracefully. Strike a humble tone. Get out of Norway quick.

All of that Obama handled with his usual aplomb. But how much rhetorical saber-rattling do we need this week? In the Nobel speech, he hit some downright Bushian chords.
*
"Just war" in pursuit of "just peace."*

Sanctions that "exact a real price."

"I face the world as it is," the president said, "and cannot stand idle in the face of threats to the American people." The world, he emphasized, must accept "the hard truth -- that violence cannot be eradicated and nations sometimes *must wage war to protect their citizens from evil regimes or terrorist groups."*

Well, OK.

All those sentiments are embedded in centuries of reasonable analysis, the intellectual underpinnings of the occasional need for war.

But this president - this Nobel Peace Prize winner - has to move beyond this burst of tough talk. We get it. Iraq will take a while, and we're leaving Afghanistan by way of a surge. But war isn't the only road to peace in the world. Peace can be a road to peace too.

Give Obama credit for setting a better tone internationally, for treating our allies like they matter now, for understanding that a global war on terror actually has to be a global war. These are changes the Nobel committee was saluting.

But tough talk and tough surges will never alone bring peace. And they can't be the extent of a changed foreign policy.

Along the way - and before too much longer - perhaps Obama will some of his eloquence on the peace part.

Ellis Henican is a columnist for Newsday and amNewYork and a Fox News contributor."

In his speech in winning the Nobel *Peace* Prize he speaks of *War* and how they must take action in the fight against terrorism...that seems very inappropriate to talk of war when accepting the Nobel Peace Prize. Giving the award to Obama is allowing him to be categorized with some people who truly deserve this award i.e. Mother Teresa who spend decades taking care of the poor, gave unconditional love, is going to become a saint...not many people can surpass that or come close to what she did, Obama is no where near deserving of this award because he has done nothing yet except pulled a "George Bush" move and talked about War at his Nobel Peace Prize acceptance speech lol

I am pretty sure South Park also made a parody of how people think there will be "major changes". Was not a funny episode though, well maybe just a little


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

Even a simple reaching out to Islam, reaching out to Iran are major shift in American policy and Obama took those bold steps in spite of being viewed as weakening America in public opinion. Remember he inherited the two wars and must responsibly exit it and not leave the country to the mercy of chaos. Hey Christ is called the prince of peace...he did not stop wars or left the world a better place...all he did was preach...and like him Obama changes hearts and minds of people who hear him.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

blackninja said:


> Even a simple reaching out to Islam, reaching out to Iran are major shift in American policy and Obama took those bold steps in spite of being viewed as weakening America in public opinion. Remember he inherited the two wars and must responsibly exit it and not leave the country to the mercy of chaos. Hey Christ is called the prince of peace...he did not stop wars or left the world a better place...all he did was preach...and like him Obama changes hearts and minds of people who hear him.


yes I agree with what you say now, but seriously almost every president goes out and reaches to other countries/religions including Islam. What has he done differently?

Its just that there is a lot of hype and propaganda in the American media...


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> yes I agree with what you say now, but seriously almost every president goes out and reaches to other countries/religions including Islam. What has he done differently?
> 
> Its just that there is a lot of hype and propaganda in the American media...


If this was an American event like American Idol I will agree it is mostly media hype. But the Nobel Peace prize winner is chosen by the Norwegian Nobel Committee. Obama is a man of extraordinary talent and vision. Unfortunately he has been handed the worst mess anyone can possibly imagine and the financial crisis has weakened his effectiveness to make bolder strides and carry his supporters to be effective. But it is good that America is now forced or shocked into reality and can start dealing with internal issues instead of dictating to the rest of the world American democracy and capitalism...both are bankrupt ideologies.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

i will be the first to admit i know nothing about this topic as i think govenment on the whole is bullshit but it has been proven that most human beings need some sort of structure and someone to govern that structure. I am gonna have to agree with byronicle here cuz i don't see a reason why Obama should have have won the Nobel Prize for Peace...normally the prize is given when you do something in relation to the category of the prize i.e Derek Walcott nobel prize for literature because he wrote some brilliant pieces of literature, Allen Lewis nobel prize for economics because of his economic theories some of which were put into use to turn around the economy of third world countries( something of that sort lol u can look it up). I'm from St.lucia as were the aforementioned nobel prize winners and i am a black man so obviously i am proud of Obama becoming president but i think giving him a prize for giving him a prize just cheapens him and what he is trying to do. How can he get the prize for something they think he will do ?? Let him do it ..maybe put a stop to those two wars and hell yeah give him a nobel peace prize but right now he is not in the league of the likes of Mother Teresa. Just thought i would add my 2 cents to this discussion


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

If there is disbelief among white people about the award to Obama imagine how much more there is among blacks. But Obama is at a critical cross-road in world affairs and unlike people like Nelson Mendela, Jimmy Carter who influenced peace and change on a small scale (other Peace prize winners before him) the world leaders see Obama as a man of destiny who has risen from humble beginnings to take the world stage and set new directions when the world is in a crisis and in search of leadership. Not long ago Bush and Tony Blair preached the world order of Islam against the free world..those were dangerous and erroneous unfounded paranoia and it only increased the tensions between over a billion Muslims, many living in the US and Europe. Obama has diffused this tension and reassured the Muslim world America is not against Islam and that alone is worthy of the Nobel peace prize. Obama has essentially ended the war and American occupation in Iraq by a time table withdrawal. He has not open ended supported the presence of troops in Afganistan and set a deadline 2011. Sure they sound like hyped political maneuvers but we all can see his intentions are pure.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

blackninja said:


> If there is disbelief among white people about the award to Obama imagine how much more there is among blacks. But Obama is at a critical cross-road in world affairs and unlike people like Nelson Mendela, Jimmy Carter who influenced peace and change on a small scale (other Peace prize winners before him) the world leaders see Obama as a man of *destiny* who has risen from humble beginnings to take the world stage and set new directions when the world is in a crisis and in search of leadership. Not long ago Bush and Tony Blair preached the world order of Islam against the free world..those were dangerous and erroneous unfounded paranoia and it only increased the tensions between over a billion Muslims, many living in the US and Europe. *Obama has diffused this tension and reassured the Muslim world America is not against Islam *and that alone is worthy of the Nobel peace prize. Obama has essentially ended the war and American occupation in Iraq by a time table withdrawal. He has not open ended supported the presence of troops in Afganistan and set a deadline 2011. Sure they sound like hyped political maneuvers but we all can see his intentions are pure.


-"destiny" therefore hasn't done anything yet
- diffused tension? its easy to just meet up with Muslim Leaders with promises of peace, I provided you a valid article where clearly Obama spoke of continuing war, and your words supporting him are still empty (leave Afghanistan in 2011? Unlikely) 
- by the way tensions between Muslims of Afghanistan and the US began after Afghan's war with the Russians, and only accelerated during the first Gulf War, so you can argue that Bush had to inherit this war as well

the truth is, it isn't a fight against terrorism, its all about the oil. Just watch and see from what you are telling me, I am now getting the impression that he would just be made into a puppet rather than a true leader.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> -"destiny" therefore hasn't done anything yet
> - diffused tension? its easy to just meet up with Muslim Leaders with promises of peace, I provided you a valid article where clearly Obama spoke of continuing war, and your words supporting him are still empty (leave Afghanistan in 2011? Unlikely)
> - by the way tensions between Muslims of Afghanistan and the US began after Afghan's war with the Russians, and only accelerated during the first Gulf War, so you can argue that Bush had to inherit this war as well
> 
> the truth is, it isn't a fight against terrorism, its all about the oil. Just watch and see from what you are telling me, I am now getting the impression that he would just be made into a puppet rather than a true leader.


The CIA actually helped the Afghan freedom fighters(Mujahadeen) with weapons and aid to fight the soviets. America was also seen as a friend of Kuwait for driving out Saddam Hussein from their country and a relief to all the neighboring Arab states. America was not at war in the middle east when Bush 43 took office so Bush did not inherit any war. Incidentally America spent billions of dollars supporting Saddam Hussein during its 9 year war with Iran to keep Iran at check. So you can see the Bush war with Iraq cost the US dearly and only helped to empower Iran by weakening Irag under Saddam Hussein. Attacking Afghanistan was a consequence of 9/11.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

blackninja said:


> The CIA actually helped the Afghan freedom fighters(Mujahadeen) with weapons and aid to fight the soviets. America was also seen as a friend of Kuwait for driving out Saddam Hussein from their country and a relief to all the neighboring Arab states. America was not at war in the middle east when Bush 43 took office so Bush did not inherit any war. Incidentally America spent billions of dollars supporting Saddam Hussein during its 9 year war with Iran to keep Iran at check. So you can see the Bush war with Iraq cost the US dearly and only helped to empower Iran by weakening Irag under Saddam Hussein. Attacking Afghanistan was a consequence of 9/11.


lol yes the CIA trained this fighters who later became terrorists...but why would they become terrorists? I watched a documentary of it, what happened was basically what the Americans do, they did it in the Philippines during the American-Spanish War, they did it in the Soviety-Afghanistan war. The Americans would come in, help out the natives, and when they think they are free the Americans would then take over. Simply because of the oil, oil, OIL!!

How did Bush not inherit a war? There were still growing tensions that stemmed from previous war...

the 9/11 incident could have been avoided if the US stopped policing the world, and like I said earlier in this post, after the American's "freed" the Afghanistans from the Soviet Union, they assumed control over the region because the Middle East is called the Heart of the World. Think about it, during ancient times the MIddle East was a crossroads between the East and West, was a major trading zone, now a major hot spot for oil.

And again i provided you an article against Obama, and still you avoid it? Why? it is a valid article is it not?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Guys, just as a warning, Politics and religion are contentious subjects at the best of times. Not saying anything has been done wrong, but if the thread has any threatenings of going south (as threads of this nature usually do), it will be closed.

Again, just a warning. Keep it peaceful


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

This is what I'm thinking right now...

People win the nobel peace prize every year. I don't think the general public knows who won it last year, who won it the year before, or who won it 5 years from now. It's some random person winning it doing random amazing things.

Now they chose Obama, whohoo! Maybe there wasn't a better choice? It's no different than it is every year.

Please critique my response if you want.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I really think this thread is useless. 

Keep this crap off of fish forums.

I don't know how this thread is still up.

Just my $.02


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Keep this crap off of fish forums.
> Just my $.02


but it's in the 'talk about anything you want' category


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> lol yes the CIA trained this fighters who later became terrorists...but why would they become terrorists? I watched a documentary of it, what happened was basically what the Americans do, they did it in the Philippines during the American-Spanish War, they did it in the Soviety-Afghanistan war. The Americans would come in, help out the natives, and when they think they are free the Americans would then take over. Simply because of the oil, oil, OIL!!
> 
> How did Bush not inherit a war? There were still growing tensions that stemmed from previous war...
> 
> ...


There is no oil in Afghanistan and the Americans did not even enter it during or after the Soviet exit 1989. After 9/11 2001 they attacked Afghanistan (october 2001) to go after the perpetrators (Al Qaeda) which is like a good 10 years after the Soviets left.
The Soviets were in Afghanistan till 1989 and when they left America has no presence in the Middle East. In 1990-1991 they attacked Saddam Husseins army in Kuwait and drove them out but did not enter Iraq and left the region after the mission was successful(liberation of Kuwait).
Come 9/11 2001 Bush starts war with Iraq in 2003. so between 1991 to 2001 US was not engaged in any war or present in either Iraq or Afghanistan....I will get back on the Obama article.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Jackson said:


> I really think this thread is useless.
> 
> Keep this crap off of fish forums.
> 
> ...


Agreed. But if he was going to be awarded a peace prize maybe the council should have waited until he actually accomplished something. Its like passing someone's research paper on the grounds that the proposal was good. lol


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Guys, just as a warning, Politics and religion are contentious subjects at the best of times. Not saying anything has been done wrong, but if the thread has any threatenings of going south (as threads of this nature usually do), it will be closed.
> 
> Again, just a warning. Keep it peaceful


ya don't worry I am mainly arguing about things Obama has said and just some events in history, I understand talking about religion and politics can be a bit touchy

but anyways if anybody has access to BBC news, they actually have a program talking about this issue and a past Nobel Peace Prize winner has stated that she thinks Obama has the "elements" of winning one in the nearby future, and the program goes on saying how Obama basically tainted the Nobel Peace Prize when he stated in his acceptance speech how winning the Nobel Peace Prize is not going to change America's agenda in war with Afghanistan. Kind of contradictory don't you think?


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

Most Canadian should be peeved with Obama winning the Nobel Peace prize considering Canada a country known for its peace keeping role in global affairs won a Nobel peace prize in 1957 by Lester Bowles Pearson and that is like half a century ago. Our own Stephen Harper should have made the short list considering he does not have an aggressive bone in his body and Canada has refused to join America in attacking Iraq and is in Afghanistan only because of our membership in NATO.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

blackninja said:


> Most Canadian should be peeved with Obama winning the Nobel Peace prize considering Canada a country known for its peace keeping role in global affairs won a Nobel peace prize in 1957 by Lester Bowles Pearson and that is like half a century ago. Our own Stephen Harper should have made the short list considering he does not have an aggressive bone in his body and Canada has refused to join America in attacking Iraq and is in Afghanistan only because of our membership in NATO.


Well why didn't Stephen Harper win then? We refuse to go to war at the consequence of weakening our relationship with our closest ally. We refused to fight in a war that was unjustified. Now from what you tell me, compared to Obama who just simply voiced world peace, Harper actually refused war, then Harper can be seen as doing more than Obama. Also BBC is a Britain news program, its not just us Canadians...

its just that the sad reality is he received the award based on hypothetical theories which is wrong. by accepting it he just tarnished his image. look back at the posts, many agree.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> Well why didn't Stephen Harper win then? We refuse to go to war at the consequence of weakening our relationship with our closest ally. We refused to fight in a war that was unjustified. Now from what you tell me, compared to Obama who just simply voiced world peace, Harper actually refused war, then Harper can be seen as doing more than Obama. Also BBC is a Britain news program, its not just us Canadians...
> 
> its just that the sad reality is he received the award based on hypothetical theories which is wrong. by accepting it he just tarnished his image. look back at the posts, many agree.


You know anything coming off Fox News is RIGHT wing Republican force feeding anti Obama diatribes. Obama's acceptance speech was well received and even the addition of 30,000 troops to Afghanistan was well supported by most Americans who recognize Bush did not commit enough troops or efforts to capture Osama Bin. Obama made it plain sometimes war is necessary and even just because evil exist in the world and just wishing it to go away is just that wishful thinking.
Our own Stephen Harper is struggling to keep the peace with the two opposition parties in his own country and his absence at major International events projects a disinterested Canada in global affairs and a disgraceful environment polluter. The world has grown more complex and the balance of power shifting and Canada has shown poor leadership both at home and internationally. The most we can hope for is the world just ignores us so we can learn how to elect a functioning government and not have to hold elections every year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

blackninja said:


> You know anything coming off Fox News is RIGHT wing Republican force feeding anti Obama diatribes. r.


I watch Fox News only to have an excuse for throwing things at the TV!

...as a commentary on this thread... as long as there are no personal insults or personal threats directed at members of the forum then *everything* is free game. The purpose of this section is to discuss "off-topic" non-fish related topics brought up by the forum members. A good example of such a forum is the one on loaches.com where exchanges can be quite heated.

The fishy parts of this site are well taken care of. The "general discussion" are is just that. I think some other forums have had trouble with members getting suspended/banned because the heated debate was left to simmer and boil over in the wrong forums. If they just moved it to general discussion or off topic debate could have continued un-abated.

The "general discussion" area should be left as lightly moderated as possible. If you don't like the direction of the topic then don't comment or do comment and get your take on the story out there. If we all had the same personal philosophy about stuff it would be very dull.

I think all religions are dumb... doesn't mean I don't respect everyone's right to believe and tell others about it.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

blackninja said:


> The world has grown more complex and the balance of power shifting and *Canada has shown poor leadership* both at home and internationally. The most we can hope for is the world just ignores us so we can learn how to elect a functioning government and not have to hold elections every year.


that i can agree with. Canada has awful leadship, hate the idea how we still practise seal fur harvesting. but i will provide you another article. From the BBC (britain), the Fox article i agree was kind of silly .



h_s said:


> *I watch Fox News only to have an excuse for throwing things at the TV!*


LOL...but what do you think about Obama winning the Nobel Peace Prize?!?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8405033.stm

Obama *defends war* at Nobel award 
President Barack Obama has said the US must uphold moral standards when waging wars that are necessary and justified, as he accepted his Nobel Peace Prize.

In his speech in Oslo, he defended the US role in Afghanistan, arguing the use of force could bring lasting peace.

He also said *his accomplishments were slight compared with other laureates*.

Mr Obama was given the prize in October for his "extraordinary efforts to strengthen international diplomacy and co-operation between peoples".

Thursday's ceremony in the Norwegian capital came days after Mr Obama announced he was sending 30,000 extra US soldiers to the war in Afghanistan.

ANALYSIS 
Paul Reynolds, BBC world affairs correspondent 
He is careful to say that America respects the cultures and traditions of others - again, trying to project the US as a defender not an aggressor.

But he also wants to stand up for "universal values". It is a difficult balancing act.

His statement that *"America has never fought a war against a democracy" *might raise the issue as to whether it has fought on the side of non-democracies.

There was a mixed reaction when he was named as the winner of this year's prize, becoming the fourth US president to be given the honour.

Mr Obama's elevation to the rank of fellow laureates such as *Nelson Mandela, Mother Teresa and Martin Luther King*, before he has even spent a year in office, has sparked fierce debate.

Critics also said it was *inappropriate for the honour to go to the commander-in-chief of a country involved in conflicts in Iraq and Afghanistan. *
Acknowledging the controversy, Mr Obama said he accepted the award with humility, adding: *"Compared to some of the giants of history who have received this prize... my accomplishments are slight." *

He could not argue with those who said many previous laureates were "far more deserving" of the honour than him, he said.

Defending his Afghan troop deployment, Mr Obama said there were times when "the use of force [was] not only necessary but morally justified," as long as force was proportionate and civilian casualties minimised.

"Instruments of war do have a role to play in preserving the peace", he said.

"A non-violent movement could not have halted Hitler's armies," he added. "Negotiations cannot convince al-Qaeda's leaders to lay down their arms."

He said the US "must remain a standard bearer in the conduct of war" to differentiate it from "a vicious adversary that abides by no rules".

" The president of war and peace appears to have pulled off a difficult balancing act, by refusing to bask in the glow of merely being the 'anti-Bush' " 
Mark Mardell, BBC North America editor

Mr Obama also emphasised alternatives to violence, stressing the importance of diplomacy and sanctions to confront nations like Iran and North Korea over their nuclear programmes.

While Russia and America were working to reduce their nuclear stockpiles, he said the international community must ensure Tehran and Pyongyang did not "game the system".

"Let us reach for the world that ought to be," Mr Obama said. "We can understand that there will be war, and still strive for peace."

He paid tribute to anti-government demonstrators in Iran, Burma and Zimbabwe, and said the US would always stand on the side of those who sought freedom.

Protests

Some anti-war demonstrators gathered outside city hall, where the ceremony was held.

"We are protesting against him because... we don't think he is a man of peace," one of them told AFP news agency.

Amid high security, the US president earlier signed the Nobel Prize book of previous laureates after arriving in Oslo with his wife, Michelle.

There has been some disappointment in Norway at Mr Obama's decision to *stay only one day, even though Nobel ceremonies are usually held over three, and decline a traditional lunch with the king.*

At a news conference with Norwegian Prime Minister Jens Stoltenberg, Mr Obama said he and his wife wished they could stay longer.

In the evening, Mr Obama appeared alongside Michelle on their hotel balcony and waved to a torchlight procession below. The couple were then due to go to the traditional winners' banquet.

The Nobel Prizes for chemistry, literature, medicine, physics and economics are also being presented, in the Swedish capital Stockholm.

Each laureate, including Mr Obama, receives a diploma, a medal and 10m kroner ($1.4m; £865,000). 
*
Coinciding with the Nobel ceremony, a statue of Mr Obama as a young boy was unveiled in the Indonesian capital, Jakarta, at a park, near where the president lived between 1967 and 1971.*

Story from BBC NEWS:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/pr/fr/-/2/hi/americas/8405033.stm

Published: 2009/12/10 18:14:55 GMT

© BBC MMIX

Print Sponsor

ok well like i said earlier, the award was given prematurely, maybe when the wars are all said and done and he focuses on other things that are noble then he deserves the award not now. and now Indonesia is putting up a statue of him? that is just plain crazy

- "America has never fought a war against a democracy" yea but they fought alongside Communist Russia? 
- "Nelson Mandela, Mother Teresa and Martin Luther King" no where near these people's accomplishments and hard work, not even close, they dedicated their lifetimes, Obama hasn't even been in one year as the US president
- "*inappropriate* for the honour to go to the commander-in-chief of a country involved in conflicts in Iraq and Afghanistan." just really contradictory to give a guy an award for "improving relationships". This would improve the relationships for the Islam world, why don't he donate that $1.4million to a Islamic charity? then I be happy he won the award, because don't you think they deserve part of the share, they are helping to improve their relationships with the Western world no?
- "stay only one day, even though Nobel ceremonies are usually held over three, and decline a traditional lunch with the king." ok now this is just plain straight up *doo doo* not really improving relationships with the Norweigians...


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

There is a shift in Obamas policy from the ideological goals set by his predecessor Bush. We no longer hear grand scale democratization of the middle east and that translates to reduced conflicts between America and non democratic countries.. Obama respects the religion of Islam but also said denying education to women is denying them equality. In short he draws a line between religion and equality for all. Like he said he speaks truthfully and speaks openly what for so long was thought privately. His vision and ideals are what is making him special and refreshing and a Nobel Price is a small token of recognition in a world full of cynicism.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

blackninja said:


> There is a shift in Obamas policy from the ideological goals set by his predecessor Bush. We no longer hear grand scale democratization of the middle east and that translates to reduced conflicts between America and non democratic countries.. Obama respects the religion of Islam but also said denying education to women is denying them equality. In short he draws a line between religion and equality for all. Like he said he speaks truthfully and speaks openly what for so long was thought privately. His vision and ideals are what is making him special and refreshing and a Nobel Price is a small token of recognition in a world full of cynicism.


a lot of people do that too, does that mean they should all be given the nobel peace prize? there are people who dedicate their entire lives and sacrificed all forms of luxury, live in poverty but still voice peace, they are more deserving of the Nobel Peace Prize then Obama.

and did you read the bbc article?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

*LOL...but what do you think about Obama winning the Nobel Peace Prize?!?*

I don't really have an opinion on it. I think the Peace Prize and all of the Nobel prizes are just anachronistic and belong in the 20th century. It doesn't really have a substantive meaning to the world as a whole any more. As symbolism it is much less powerful than in the past. What good does it do the planet or mankind other than patting someone on the back and a bunch of cash they usually just give away anyway.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> a lot of people do that too, does that mean they should all be given the nobel peace prize? there are people who dedicate their entire lives and sacrificed all forms of luxury, live in poverty but still voice peace, they are more deserving of the Nobel Peace Prize then Obama.
> 
> and did you read the bbc article?


That was a very inspiring speech. To think he gave that after receiving the Nobel Peace prize shows he plans to make good on it...Small note here "the Nobel Peace Prize may be awarded to persons or organizations that are in the process of resolving a conflict or creating peace." Obama has started the process and is for creating peace. Sure many deserving people have been overlooked in the past such as Mahatma Gandhi. But Obama has the religious, cultural, racial and economic diversity to stand tall among men and we can all hope he lifts the rest of mankind with him. He has two of the three making of greatness...He became great and he had greatness thrust upon him. We can respect someone like that.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

blackninja said:


> That was a very inspiring speech. To think he gave that after receiving the Nobel Peace prize shows he plans to make good on it...Small note here "the Nobel Peace Prize may be awarded to persons or organizations that are in the process of resolving a conflict or creating peace." Obama has started the process and is for creating peace. Sure many deserving people have been overlooked in the past such as Mahatma Gandhi. But Obama has the religious, cultural, racial and economic diversity to stand tall among men and we can all hope he lifts the rest of mankind with him. He has two of the three making of greatness...He became great and he had greatness thrust upon him. We can respect someone like that.


well like i said in my first post, i just want to be a believer. Was never a hater or a supporter, but now i guess you can say that i just do not want to see Obama crash and burn because you are right about that. BUT i still do not think he deserved that award  after his tenure when he has achieved peace then he can become awarded, but i still think its too early


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> well like i said in my first post, i just want to be a believer. Was never a hater or a supporter, but now i guess you can say that i just do not want to see Obama crash and burn because you are right about that. BUT i still do not think he deserved that award  after his tenure when he has achieved peace then he can become awarded, but i still think its too early


There might be an exception to the rule and Obama might very well be awarded a second Nobel Peace prize for fulfilling the goals he was awarded the first Nobel Peace prize for. I will agree it is too early to award him the second Nobel Peace prize. But recent developments suggest Obama has impacted the world on several fronts. Al Qaeda recently expressed condolences for the innocent victims of 9/11(major shift). Iran is moving forward to a peaceful solution to their nuclear ambition by willing to exchange their uranium for nuclear fuel considering they backed off from this deal earlier(major shift). Obama is pursuing multiple peace initiatives and for the plurality of his missions there should be recognition for the bodies of work and achievements which currently the Nobel Peace prize only rewards on a singularity of a persons work. I hear you ,we all hope he succeeds.


----------

